
Ask HN: Can anyone review my resume and provide feedback? - quadoctahexa
I am trying for new job at top notch companies such as Goog&#x2F;FB&#x2F;NetFlix&#x2F;Amazon&#x2F;LinkedIn.  
In the past I have received no reply at all.<p>Can anyone senior enough or working as lead &#x2F; manager at these companies review my resume ?<p>A bit about me - I am not software engineer anymore. I do code on daily basis but it&#x27;s more data &#x2F;ETL vs writing core engineering applications. I have about 9 years of experience by now in data&#x2F;analytics field. I work for a well known company but there are quite a bit of hurdles at my current job.<p>I really appreciate if anyone is willing to do so. Also, I request you to maintain confidentiality if you are going to review my resume.
======
Etheryte
You're probably better off just removing identifying details and posting a
link straight away. Requiring some back and forth communication from others
just to do something for you doesn't sound like a good strategy for your
problem.

